# A Few Lucite Pens from Exoticblanks



## mrburls (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is 3 more pens made of lucite from Exoticblanks. 
First is Scarlet Rose lucite with inside of barrel painted red. 
Second is Fire Storm lucite with inside of barrel painted a burnt orange. 
Third is Rootbeer float lucite with inside of barrel painted brown. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## 76winger (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice. I picked up some Lucite blanks myself recently but haven't turned them yet. I can definitely see where painting the inside after drilling is going to be just about mandatory. 

Great job on those three!


----------



## CaptG (Apr 27, 2011)

More nice lucite, way to go Keith.  I like them all, but am drawn towards the rootbeer float.


----------



## TomW (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, off to turn my Root Beer Float blanks from the Princess...

Really, really, really nice....really....

Tom


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great Pens, Keith!

What are you trying to do? Set off the "wee-wee" wars between Exotics and Indy

Nicely executed!


----------



## Boz (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice.  Great work.  My favorite pen kits.  I am glad to see you kept the lines of the pens straight with little or no barrel.  I think they look best that way.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 27, 2011)

Hard time picking a favorite


----------



## mrburls (Apr 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Great Pens, Keith!
> 
> What are you trying to do? Set off the "wee-wee" wars between Exotics and Indy
> 
> Nicely executed!


 


*JUST GIVING EACH THEIR FAIR SHARE OF PRAISE OF NICE BLANKS OFFERED*. 


Keith "mrburls"


----------



## alphageek (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL... I think the only way you could have drawn more attention would have been to throw them together in the same post. 

All nicely done, but that root beer!!!  WOW... I have one of those, but no brown paint!!  Time for a trip to the store for more colors of paint!


----------



## LeeR (Apr 27, 2011)

76winger said:


> Very nice. I picked up some Lucite blanks myself recently but haven't turned them yet. I can definitely see where painting the inside after drilling is going to be just about mandatory.
> 
> Great job on those three!


 
What he said!  (Mine are Rocky Road, really anxious to try them.)


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Apr 27, 2011)

The third one is  my favorite of the three... all are very nice!!


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ALL great looking pens, but that Root Beer one jumps out at you!  Thanks for showing and letting us know the colors used to reverse paint.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work, the red really pops


----------



## johncrane (Apr 28, 2011)

l agree nice work on all Keith! the last one is my pick.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the 3D effect of the root beer float!  I am going to have to try one of those blanks.


----------



## wizard (Apr 28, 2011)

Keith, Awesome set of Pens!!! Favorite is the Root Beer Float! Did you use a fairly dark shade of brown for painting the inside? Regards, Doc


----------



## mrburls (Apr 28, 2011)

wizard said:


> Keith, Awesome set of Pens!!! Favorite is the Root Beer Float! Did you use a fairly dark shade of brown for painting the inside? Regards, Doc


 

Hi Doc, Yes I did use a dark brown shade for inside barrel. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Stacie (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the orange one.


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 28, 2011)

Those all look GREAT.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Keith!!  Your fit is fantastic, as always.  But the "artist" in you becomes evident in your choice of colors.  To me the Root Beer is the most dramatic, but I suspect they will all sell well and quickly!!!

Personally, I was never the "artist", so my questions tend toward the "mechanics".  With Lucite, I am currently VERY interested in learning more about painting--both successful and those with difficulties.

Can you point to any specific methods or brands of paints that are best for Lucite?  The more information we can gather, the better our (community) chance of improved results!!

Thanks for showing---we will keep offering as many colors as we can get!!


----------



## BKelley (Apr 28, 2011)

That Root Beer Float is outa this world.  I have one of the Root Beer Float blanks that I have been holding back, I hope mine looks half as good as yours.

Ben


----------



## mrburls (Apr 28, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Keith!! Your fit is fantastic, as always. But the "artist" in you becomes evident in your choice of colors. To me the Root Beer is the most dramatic, but I suspect they will all sell well and quickly!!!
> 
> Personally, I was never the "artist", so my questions tend toward the "mechanics". With Lucite, I am currently VERY interested in learning more about painting--both successful and those with difficulties.
> 
> ...


 

Ed, I use Testors paint most of the time unless I can not find a color I need. Then I'll use Model Master or DecoArt Metallics all found at Hobby Lobby.  

I only use epoxy for all of my blank gluing. 

I use Colt 5 Star Pen bits which I think make a differnce along with Pam cooking spray. 

I also us a reamer to clean out any drill marks to make inside of barrel smooth. I do this at 150 rpm's on the lathe. I ream out just slightly over the recommended size to leave room for epoxy after painting tubes and inside of barrel. 

Sometimes it takes more than 1 coat of paint inside of barrel. Be patient and let dry 24 hours. Then put a second coat if need be and let dry well. 
Putting different color paints in layers can change the look. you will figure it out with practice :wink:  

Hope some of this is helpful. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you Keith!!!

I believe there is no such thing as BAD information.  If everyone who is willing to share techniques does so, I am much better equipped to answer questions when they come, on the phone or in email.  We will also be assembling more information on our "instructions" page at Exotics.  

Nearly everything I know about pen making, I have learned from others.  Seems only fair to pass it along.

Then, the "craft" remains FUN, for everyone.  Not frustrating.

Thanks again to Keith and all who contribute to the "body of knowledge" that is present in the IAP!!!


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 29, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Great Pens, Keith!
> 
> What are you trying to do? Set off the "wee-wee" wars between Exotics and Indy
> 
> Nicely executed!



No matter the winner of that one.....they'd still have to do battle with Jonathon next. From what I've seen him getting into and talked with him about lately....they're gonna be in for a fight!


----------

